# Feels like I have a brick in my stomach!



## 15198 (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone--This site has been so helpful to me as I am newly diagnoised--but a sufferer for years. Just didnt know what it was!The calcuim has helped so much..thanks! My question this morning is. does anyone ever feel like they have just eaten a large thanksgiving dinner when in reality you have had a very small meal? This morning I had a small bowl of rice checks (About 1 cup) and a banana and some skim milk. after about 30 minutes it felt like it is just sitting in my stomach..just over my belly button..this is where I get most of my stomach aches too. I feel better eating very very small meals.. Is this common? And also is excessive gas also common..I feel like a helium ballon!! Thanks for any help..


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I get that brick-in-the-stomach feeling too sometimes. I'm not sure why. I have always been very gassy. Before I was diagnosed with IBS I thought the gas was just from certain foods. But I have gas all the time no matter what I eat.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

Yup, that's the same feeling I get. You didn't mention..........do you have constipation and/or diareah? Just wondered because I don't, not bothered with one or the other. I have this feeling of bloating and "the brick" as you described in the tummy above naval. Then if I eat carelessly (fatty stuff) it just intensifies. None of my complaints are PAIN, just total big time discomfort. Please write more about how you feel. I am not officially diagnosed with IBS yet, but wonder......


----------



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi, I get that too. I can hardly eat anything without feeling extremely full. It feels like I have to burp but can't. When I do manage to burp I feel much better. They did every test imaginable with me and since they were normal they said I had IBS. I think I have had IBS for a long time, but those symptoms never bothered me that much, mostly constipation with diareah about once a week. It was very manageable. But this stomach thing is much worse. Can't hardly eat anything and have been losing weight like crazy. I don't have much pain to speak of just a little. I am trying a new GI doctor June 9th. Does anyone have any idea what this could be or what to try? Thanks.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

I also have this brick feeling!! About a year before I started having C and was diagnosed with IBS, my appetite disappeared. I pretty much am never hungry, although my psychological appetite is huge -- I always wish I was hungry so I could eat something yummy. I have told my doc that I am concerned about having no appetite but she said we should worry about fixing the C first.But yes, I feel I have much less stomach capacity than I used to -- can't eat a whole Chipotle burrito anymore, and can't go out to restaurants for big meals -- I usually just "share" with my mom and pick off her plate. What is up with this? I miss being hungry...and have lost weight too. Boo.


----------



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

Vena, I miss being hungry too. I think of old times when I used to look forward to going out to eat. My husband is being so patient with me. Please let us know if they find out a reason for this. I will let you know also.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i find with my ibs that no matter what i eat i still feel soooo hungry, before i started watching my diet i could eat a 3 course indian and an hour later still feel so hungry, this was not all in my mind i felt genuinely hungry, ive never quite understood this


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm always hungry too, no matter how big of a meal I eat.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When I had the always hungries it was not the IBS causing it.I had gastritis we think from NSAIDs. A couple of months of Nexium and it was gone.K.


----------



## 15198 (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone..Well it looks like we are all in the same boat! I have IBS-d and I eat very small meals. If I go without eating because I am just not hungry at all..I feel worse. Once I have a meal after not eating for the day..wow..do I get a stomache ache and my stomach ( actually I think it is the small intestine right under the stomach and over the belly button) well anyway that just tightens up like a clenched fist and I look pregnant! Not a good look for a 58 year old Grandma! ha ha


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

lol MM i know how you feel and im only 43


----------

